# If I have a lower category title on my employment visa can I still sponsor my family?



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

any advice would be appreciated... I have been offered a job in Dubai with Manager as my title, however I do not have any education certs available for attestation and believe the process is fairly common to have a lower grade job category on your employment visa to the one that your employer has on your contract, to get around having to submit certificates. With this lower grade title would I still be able to sponsor my family? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

stealth77 said:


> any advice would be appreciated... I have been offered a job in Dubai with Manager as my title, however I do not have any education certs available for attestation and believe the process is fairly common to have a lower grade job category on your employment visa to the one that your employer has on your contract, to get around having to submit certificates. With this lower grade title would I still be able to sponsor my family?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


As I understand it, the right to sponsor your family is based on how much you earn per month as opposed to your visa classification. Admittedly that might be different for those on labourer visas, but otherwise I believe you'd be able to if you're earning over AED 6,000 p/m or so. 

When the labour law is updated here, they don't update the main document - just issue update circulars. The original labour law document has been unchanged since 1980 ... which makes things a bit awkward.


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> As I understand it, the right to sponsor your family is based on how much you earn per month as opposed to your visa classification. Admittedly that might be different for those on labourer visas, but otherwise I believe you'd be able to if you're earning over AED 6,000 p/m or so.
> 
> When the labour law is updated here, they don't update the main document - just issue update circulars. The original labour law document has been unchanged since 1980 ... which makes things a bit awkward.


Cheers for the info FB Tim


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

My husband recently started a position here as a manager, and he has no educational certificates to present. The job description on his visa is still Manager. I agree its all down to salary!


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

suzimack said:


> My husband recently started a position here as a manager, and he has no educational certificates to present. The job description on his visa is still Manager. I agree its all down to salary!


Thank you for the info suzimack


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

stealth77 said:


> Thank you for the info suzimack


Salary wont be a problem.. so hopefully its all good???


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

stealth77 said:


> Salary wont be a problem.. so hopefully its all good???


Should be a formality. Albeit a long, tedious one that takes a while to sort out ... then you've got the issue of schools to look at. 

Good luck :ranger:


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Should be a formality. Albeit a long, tedious one that takes a while to sort out ... then you've got the issue of schools to look at.
> 
> Good luck :ranger:


I want the process completed now... It seems to be manyana, manyana!! I have completed one school admission list already and paid the fee... By the looks of the school admission lists etc it can be a nightmare process too!!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

stealth77 said:


> I want the process completed now... It seems to be manyana, manyana!! I have completed one school admission list already and paid the fee... By the looks of the school admission lists etc it can be a nightmare process too!!


Tomorrow ... insh'allah.

Times like this I'm glad I'm single.


----------

